# Tapatalk v1.5.0 banner



## dickyknees (27 Feb 2013)

Any ideas on how can you remove the Tapatalk v1.5.0 banner when using an IPad?

There does not seem to be any response from the "X" button.

Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2013)

dickyknees said:


> Any ideas on how can you remove the Tapatalk v1.5.0 banner when using an IPad?
> 
> There does not seem to be any response from the "X" button.
> 
> Thanks


Step 1 - search the forum for the pre-existing thread on the subject.
Step 2 - wait for Shaun to fix it or roll back to the previous version!


----------



## dickyknees (27 Feb 2013)

Sorry

Posted in the wrong place. Seems Shaun will have it under control soon.


----------

